# Corn syrup instead of molasses?



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Can i use corn syrup in my does water? I dont have molasses. She just kidded


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The whole reason for using molasses is the iron in it so the corn syrup will not help.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> The whole reason for using molasses is the iron in it so the corn syrup will not help.


Oo i thought it was for energy i gave her some any way :/ i gave her some B complex shes not feelin well at all


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it wont hurt her, just wont provide the iron...how is she not feeling well?? B complex is good...you could also give hr nutra drench


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

happybleats said:


> it wont hurt her, just wont provide the iron...how is she not feeling well?? B complex is good...you could also give hr nutra drench


I had to pull a kid hard and shes really tired. Hangin her head. Then after she passed her afterbirth she was still pushing so i went in and made sure she was all cleaned out. Everything seems normal I just want to make sure she feels the best she can. I hate going in it makes my mind play what if games. But i think shes fine. Im waiting fot the vet to call me back so i can pick up some antibiotics too. Anything else i can do. Im gonna pick up nutra drench too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

antibiotics is a good idea, Banemine will help with pain ...I bet she is tired...keep up with the b complex..congrats on your new babies..B


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

happybleats said:


> antibiotics is a good idea, Banemine will help with pain ...I bet she is tired...keep up with the b complex..congrats on your new babies..B


Thank you


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how she feeling tonight?


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

She has me a little nervous shes in pain for sure and im worried about the antibiotics. The vet wouldnt give me penicillin he gave me Exceed (sp)? I like it but he only gave me 2cc im not sure thats enough. Shes up and eating tho so I think she will be fine but you know im a worried mom. What do you think? I wish I had banamine but im out


Ad: i was just doing some research on the dosage for Excede. Im not having much luck. Im familiar with it because i used it to treat staph once before but i thought i gave a higher dose. Oh well i guess im gonna have to play it by ear. I just dont trust its right because my husband picked it up and said the vet was busy so the assistant grabbed it. Sure seems like you would give a higher dose since you only give once every 4 days


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have not uded Excede myself here is what I found on it
Excenel RTU - Prescription injectable antibiotic. Ready-to-use equivalent of Naxcel. Effective against respiratory and urinary tract infections. Dose daily at 3 cc per 100 lbs bodyweight. Day One: dose twice 12 hours apart. Days 2 through 5: dose once every day. This writer prefers Excenel RTU's usage with kids, but it is useful with goats of all ages. 

Im sure after some rest she will feel much better : )


----------



## Jigglypuff598 (Jan 9, 2013)

The corn syrup will add some much needed calories to help with energy but like she said it doesn't have the iron in it. But I would think it's better than nothing to help with energy. Most people I know will give penicillan shots for 5 days after going in the birth canal. If you don't feel the Excede is the right way to go, I'd just go to your local farm store and get some pen for her. I can't think right off what the cc's dose would be but it wouldn't be hard to find out on her or google it.


----------

